# SCADS 2012 May meeting



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello, fellow Southern California dendrobates enthusiast! Would like to announce that I'll be hosting the 12th quarterly SCADS meeting at my place, I'm located in the East County of San Diego (92040) *May 5th* (If that works for the majority). Please PM me for directions, details, and what not. 

post away and see you-all then!

-Mike-


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I should be able to make it. Can't wait to see your stuff Mike. Let's hope it's a good turn out like the last meet.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know why I haven't gone to any SCADS meetings before, but while this one is a bit far of a drive, I'm in.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I don't know man its a bit far. Ha see everyone there


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good ol' lakeside....
Hope i can get off with my new schedule hope i can make it!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

BUMMER!!! Cinco de Mayo is my graduation day.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am in ten minute drive sounds good!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Tell us what we need to bring!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Tell us what we need to bring!


Some highland lamasi and vanzos for me.... Lol


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

cowboy232350 said:


> I am in ten minute drive sounds good!


You got me beat by about 5 min....I'm In!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dizzle21 said:


> Some highland lamasi and vanzos for me.... Lol


I might have vanzo tads in some film cans I could pull. They might be froglets by the time may rolls around


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I should have a probable varadero pair id like to trade for another thumb probable pair or froglet group.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there with some Hanger 24 orange wheat! 
I will have 
0.0.2 quinquevittatus
0.0.3 southern variabilis "Stewart" line 
A couple standard imitators 
1 adult leuc (prob male) 
0.0.1 F1 green sipaliwini tinc
Male man creek pumilio 
1.1 very proven azureus 
Santa isabelle anthonyi tads 



I am looking for a calling male basti, adult or sub adult old line yellow truncatus, calling male pasaje sarayunga anthonyi, and old line CR blue jeans to trade for one of mine to mix in some unrelated blood. Mine will be 5 months otw by the meet.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I should be there. Still too early to tell what I will be bringing, but I have a ton of stuff in the water that may be ready for the meet.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I need a female luec.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

cowboy232350 said:


> I need a female luec.


dont we all?


I'll try and make it if i have free time.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

im gonna have 1 mother neoregelia eoz and 2 pups, some thuidium delicatum, and tropical pillow moss. frog free


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd like to make it and can't really make any excuses with the meeting being in town.

I might actually be getting close to finishing up the big exo build that I've been SLOWLY working on for the better part of a year by the time May comes around. I'll definitely be looking for some miniature/ rarer plants.

Animal-wise I'd prolly find some varadero imi's, blackwater vents or lesser spotted azeureus more than a little tempting.

More than likely I'll have a small pile of broms to sell or trade. Maybe some other cuttings and such.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

chin_monster said:


> I'd like to make it and can't really make any excuses with the meeting being in town.
> 
> I might actually be getting close to finishing up the big exo build that I've been SLOWLY working on for the better part of a year by the time May comes around. I'll definitely be looking for some miniature/ rarer plants.
> 
> ...



Ill have Varaderos for sale for sure. I have about 20 tads in the water and about 6 in the morphout and 3 -5 in my froglet containers. Ill also have Orange Lamasi


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

If I were to bring the following dry goods;
Vented lids and 32oz cups.
petri dishes (new and in their sleeves)
Sand blasted and non-sand blasted manzanita branches.
Shipping boxes (1" insulation)
Hydroton
Indian almond leaves 
Would anybody be interested???? All of the above is brand new unused!!
also I'll have some Golden hydei, orange isos, and maybe some dwarf purple isos..


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll have tons of springs and probably a good amount of Live Oak leaf litter. I just seeded the cultures so they should be booming for the meet.

-Christian


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ob1wul


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

anybody gonna have any dwarf whites?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im in need of purple and dwarf white isos... Used all my cultures seeding tanks


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone have the large orange isos?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a calling male Vanzo... If anyone is interested, I'd like trade him for a male El Dorado pumilio or a female Vanzo...


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cb3u5t


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I may have starter cultures of both dwarf whites and giant orange isos. I have lots of little isos but haven't seen very many adult oranges. Pm me so I know how many I should bring.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hey guys,

i'm in. as for frogs, not sure what froglets will be ready at that time. 

for sure i'll have the following:
0.0.4 FG vent juvies sean stewart line
1 or 2 todd kelley line amazonica vent froglets 
0.1 bakhuis female (or looking for a male)
0.1 chiriqui grande pumilio (or trade for male)
trade calling male mancreek pumilio for female
0.0.1 alanis tinc froglet


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

*Just a FYI, I will be sending a PM a couple of weeks before the meet to those of you that replied to his thread that you're going. So if you're interested on making it to this meet just give me a heads up on the thread.*




frogparty said:


> Tell us what we need to bring!


Other than yourself, frogs, and frog related products bring your sombreros, Mexican flavored beers and foods (doesn't have to be but would be in the spirit of Cinco De Mayo). 

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Mike,

Are we doing a raffle/auction at your place?

We can help set it up for you!


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

coxdre123 said:


> I should be there. Still too early to tell what I will be bringing, but I have a ton of stuff in the water that may be ready for the meet.


Dre anything yet from the frogs I wanted last meet 😄


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Mike n I will be there!! I'm gonna try and make an enchilada bake!!! Mike as we get closer lemme know how many we have attending so I make a good amount!! Can't wait to see u all there!!!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I would like to do the raffle, if you guys still have those tickets and you want to set that up? I don't know about the auction..... Personally think it would be better as a bi-annually event to spark more interest and more donations but if there's interest in it then set it up and have a blast! PM me or text me Andre and we can talk about it. Thanks,

-Mike-




coxdre123 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Are we doing a raffle/auction at your place?
> 
> We can help set it up for you!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

No not yet. Still trying to get some good eggs from them. I will probably have some other frogs, but its to early to post what I have. Dont want to get to many people excited for nothing.




MrsKermitt2012 said:


> Dre anything yet from the frogs I wanted last meet &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

coxdre123 said:


> No not yet. Still trying to get some good eggs from them. I will probably have some other frogs, but its to early to post what I have. Dont want to get to many people excited for nothing.


K keep me posted!!! I just picked up the new exoterra themed tank not as big as the shrilanka tank but it's nice!!! Will post pics!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

anybody have any peperomia serpens that looks like 
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=pepe...tart=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=34&ty=23
this


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I can make it, but I'm not going to confirm untill we get closer to the meet. I'm going to wait and see what the future holds.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like I'm not getting off work till 9:30, unless I get another call 10:30+. Hope this is going to be a late night meet so I can stop by.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

There is a thread in the conservation section called Understanding and saving poison frogs which is a link to Justin Yeagers research. Justin has been around a long time and has a solid reputation, one of the good guys in dart frog science.

I'd like to nominate it for the one of the future auctions that SCADS puts on.

Just throwing it out there for consideration
ERic


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I second the motion... Good guy


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have a male El Dorado pumilio they'd be willing to sell or trade?

-Christian


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5t0a14


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have a calling male el dorado for you. 



SnakePaparazzi said:


> Anyone have a male El Dorado pumilio they'd be willing to sell or trade?
> 
> -Christian
> 
> ...


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm in! Yo mike...any word on that male bakhius? Let me know. As usual I will bring the guacomole and chips. Yea, yea I know...not too spicy. Count me in for some Dos X beer to go with the Mex-theme.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like that idea Eric! If anyone has anything to donate please bring what you got and we can go from there.



EricM said:


> There is a thread in the conservation section called Understanding and saving poison frogs which is a link to Justin Yeagers research. Justin has been around a long time and has a solid reputation, one of the good guys in dart frog science.
> 
> I'd like to nominate it for the one of the future auctions that SCADS puts on.
> 
> ...


Still working on the bakhuis for you, most likely I'll have a male for you! 



stkupprnces said:


> I'm in! Yo mike...any word on that male bakhius? Let me know. As usual I will bring the guacomole and chips. Yea, yea I know...not too spicy. Count me in for some Dos X beer to go with the Mex-theme.


Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Depending on how many froglets pop out, Id probably be willing to donates some frogs for the auction.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

going to post this in the "for sale" section but wanted to also post my available list on the SCADS thread. If you're interested in anything please let me know so I can hold onto them for you! 

1.1 R. Tarapoto (probable)
1.2 T. Dwarf Cobalt (proven in group)
1.1 T. Brazilian Yellow Head (proven)
2.1 D. Leucomelas (probable)
1.0 T. Inferalanis (never paired the guy up but definitely male)
Also have quite a few misc. Leucs around 8 months + (quantity discount available)

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Bummer man! You should message/call me on my cell after you get off work and see if there's still people lingering around. 

-Mike- 



Dizzle21 said:


> Looks like I'm not getting off work till 9:30, unless I get another call 10:30+. Hope this is going to be a late night meet so I can stop by.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have a female Standard Green Imitator available?

-Christian


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a proven female for sale

Here the list I have as of 4/9/2011
Gold dust bastaments(2 month old) X2 90 each
0.1 Proven female Nominal imitator 90
0.0.2 (2-3) month nominal imitators 40 each 2x for 70
0.2 1 year + Very probable fat Banded Leucs 65 each 2 for 110
0.0.2 (4-6 month) Banded leucs 2 for 70 
0.0.10 (1-3 month) Varaderos 60 each 3 for 150
0.0.6 (1-2 month)Orange Sirensis (lamasi) 35 each 3 for 90
0.0.1 Matecho( 4month old) Matecho 40
0.0.2 Matecho(1-2 month old) 35 each
1.1 Prob pair Yellowbacks, Male is proven female is Prob 200 for pair
1.1 Prob pair Azureus Male is proven Female is Probable 180
1.1 Very proven Azureus pair 235
1.2 Proven pair Leucs group250 for the group or pair for 200 lone female 70
1.0 Citronella male (hold)


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a trio of cristobals 1.0.2 
'10 sndf F1's
Also have some bakhuis froglets if any one is interested. 
Lookin for some vanzos, solarte, bastis(besides golddust)


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok well I guess it's getting closer to the meet and I should post what I have to offer so here it is:

1. Banded Luec froglets x 4 2-4 months $40 ea

2. Orange Terribillis froglets x 2 2 months $40ea

3. Pumillio Escudo x 1 will be 6 months at the time of the meet. $180

4. T. FG Dwarf Cobalt ( Proven Male) $80

5. T. Patricia ( sexed female) $80

6. Lowland fant tads (maybe) $30ea

7. Orange Terribillis Tads x 20 $15 ea

I may have more stuff to post, but this is what I have so far. Let me know via PM if you want anything.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

put me down for a few lowland fant tadpoles!!!!! dibs dibs dibs!!!!!!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm supposed to have carryover dibs from last meet!!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol! Looks like the fants are a hit. They are all still in eggs developing, but if they hatch and make it to the water I may have about 4. I did promise two people at the last meet they had dibs, but I'm sure the fants will lay more. They are machines! Whith that said I still have a few more things to post. So here is the rest.

1. I paired up my proven male FG dwarf cobalt with a proven FG female Dwarf Cobalt. So I'm selling a 1:1. I'm asking $200 for the pair.

2. Proven Inferalanis male ( Proven) $80

That's all I have now. If I bring anything else it will be a surprise. Lol!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a beautiful calling male Standard Intermedius for sale or trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am building a new vivarium (60g) and was planning on buying some frogs at the upcoming reptile show downtown in a couple of months. Out of curiosity, is this a closed group or do you guys welcome guests (I hate to be the random guy that no one was expecting). 
I currently have a few mantellas that refuse to breed so I am afraid I would not be able to bring anything in, but would love to buy some plants or possible frogs.

I can also bring some beer, host's choice.

-Diego

(also, I am looking for some riccia or java moss for my new viv. Anyone close to downtown that would like to sell some?)

Diego


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

it's open, i think. last time i was the awkward new guy


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey mike is the meet forsure on the 5th? I soo i might just take the day off


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, this is an open meet for any frogger in the Southern California area! 




djone2 said:


> I am building a new vivarium (60g) and was planning on buying some frogs at the upcoming reptile show downtown in a couple of months. Out of curiosity, is this a closed group or do you guys welcome guests (I hate to be the random guy that no one was expecting).
> I currently have a few mantellas that refuse to breed so I am afraid I would not be able to bring anything in, but would love to buy some plants or possible frogs.
> 
> I can also bring some beer, host's choice.
> ...


Yes, the date is set for May 5th. Going to start about the typical time of 5pm. 



Dizzle21 said:


> Hey mike is the meet forsure on the 5th? I soo i might just take the day off


*
I'll be sending a PM sometime this weekend to those of you that have responded or message me. If you'd like to attend and didn't get a PM with all the info from me by Monday just shoot me a PM, I'll respond back.*

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be going, looking for a male Nikita!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Count me in Mike


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll have to sit this one out. I have to attend a wedding that day

Jon


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Please count me in mike.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have about 70-80 brand new *BLACK* film canisters with lids available. Asking a ridiculously high price of .50cents each.

And I have some cool things I want to donate for the auction...


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

*Okay, started sending out PM with all the info. If you didn't receive anything and would like to attend please PM me!*

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

What time is it? I know it's probably in the pm with all of the info, but I have to know what time it is before I can say I can go.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Its from 5pm till mike kicks us out, haha


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone going that has a female giant orange to sell? I may be able to make it there late, or arrange for someone to get it for me..


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm going.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm starting to put leaf litter and springtail packages together. PM me with what you need so I can make sure to collect enough. 

-Christian


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I just got a bunch of cool new broms in, I'll be bringing whatever I don't sell at the pet expo most likely. Some of the new ones are 'Red Dot', 'Eoz', olens 'Rubra' x pauciflora, 'Pepper', punctatissima v. rubra, 'Red Wolf', and 'Ruby'. Also got in some mini Cryptanthus if anyone is interested.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

guess its time to post the available list and see if y'all are interested. i'm only going to bring the frogs that people ask me about so speak up if you want something. Prices are mushy, make me an offer if you want something.

R. Ventrimaculata 'French Guiana' Stewart line F2 0.0.4 available 1-4 months OOW, $30 ea

R. Ventrimaculata 'Amazonica' Kelly line F2 0.0.3 available 1-2 months OOW, $40 ea

R. Imitator 'Tarapoto' Understory line F2 0.0.1 available 1 month OOW, $80

R. Imitator 'Varadero' Understory line F2 0.0.2 available 1 month OOW, $60 ea

D. Tinctorius 'Alanis' Stewart line F2 0.0.1 available 3 months OOW, $40

D. Tinctorius 'Bahkuis' 0.1 available adult female age unk, $60

O. Pumilio 'Chiriqui Grande' from Jeff's line 0.1 trade for male or $80 really fat and healthy frog 1 year OOW

O. Pumilio 'Mancreek' Jeff's line 1.0 trade for female or $80. Calling male needs a lady 8 months OOW.

R. Lamasi 'Orange Panguana' 0.0.2 available suspect females Tan line F1, $40/ea 1.5 years OOW

Also looking for a couple of exoterra 18" cubes if anyone has any or has a hookup let me know. 

-brett


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a female Standard intermedius they would be willing to trade for a calling male?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm going to try to go, so for know you can count me in.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Mike I remember you talking about this the last scads meet we had. I'm hoping to make it but so far my schedule is not looking good. 

If I do make it i'll be bringing several plant goodies


----------



## tgrady (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey I was looking for powder blue tincs a breeding pair or probable pair, any help would be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dizzle21 said:


> I have about 70-80 brand new *BLACK* film canisters with lids available. Asking a ridiculously high price of .50cents each.
> 
> And I have some cool things I want to donate for the auction...


Count me in for about 20 of those film canisters please!!!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

anybody got a bare 40 breeder their willing to part with? 

EDIT: for money, of course.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I also have available;
About 7- 4 foot T8 shop lights with 65K lights / dual lights. $10 each or all 7 for $50
2- 4 foot T5 65K lights / one with a reflector ($20) one without ($15).
2- 2 foot T5 65K light / one dual light ($20) the other single ($15)

All are under a year old. Please PM me for details. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like we can make it also, if there's still space available.

Available frogs/supplies;
oyapock froglets/juveniles $45 ea, or 4 for $150
Repashy Superfly (2 lb. size) $13
Fly culture kits including media, 10 cups/lids, and one producing culture $15
LECA $6/gallon bag
Vivarium soil mix $5/gallon bag
Live oak leaf litter $6/gallon bag (these are boiled AND baked to eliminate unwanted pests)
16oz temperate spring cultures $5
16oz bean beetle cultures $5
10g, 20H, 20L, 29g vertical conversion kits and lids $23-35 depending on size. These must be requested at least a week before the meet.
20+ different varieties of broms and terrarium-suitable plants starting at $3 ea.

Please pm if there are any items that you definitely want us to bring.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Plenty of space, the more the merrier! Haha!

-Mike-



Dane said:


> Looks like we can make it also, if there's still space available.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm looking for a female vanzo and female standard intermedios.lmk thanks.
cesar m.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sent you a PM Mike. Hoping to make it. Sounds like a great time and plenty of stuff to buy. Looking for some thumbs. Have a nice 10 gallon Exo fully planted that I would like to add a few thumbs.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Looking for a female chazuta, outright purchase or trade with my extra male.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's what I have available to bring, if any interest please PM me:

- Cauchero Pumilio, One Proven Female 1.0.3
- Adult Alanis Tincs 2.0
- Adult Azureus probable 2.2
- Orange Sirensis/Lamasi 0.0.2 
- 2 Vanzolinii Tads


- 12x12x18 zoo med tank(willing to trade for a vert tank w/conversion kit)


**Still looking for a Female Intermedius and Female FG Vent**(have males to trade)

**also in need of a MALE MINT TERRIBILIS **


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> Bummer man! You should message/call me on my cell after you get off work and see if there's still people lingering around.
> 
> -Mike-


I got my PTO approved so Im forsure coming. 



MrsKermitt2012 said:


> Count me in for about 20 of those film canisters please!!!


Of course!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Mike, 

I had some hopes in coming to thank you in person for the lovely male imitator from last time..lots o froglets now! Everyone have a great time, very sorry to miss out.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I have the following for sale, but am not planning on bringing these unless they are wanted...Please PM for pics and prices. 

-Probable pair of lucamelas. (around 2 yrs. There's calling, and a difference in body type)

-Adult green and black auratus. (2+ yrs)

-Azureus...Males, Females, and on down to froglets.

-Alanis froglets.

See ya guys there!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a brand new 37 gal tall 
30 1/2L x 12 1/2 D x 23 3/8 H With glass top
Would make a great vivarium or aquarium. 
I was going to build this but ended up never setting it up 
If anyone interested or wants to make a trade for it please pm me.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Are there any froggers up in Ventura area that will be attending? I wanted to go and purchase some thumbs, but found out that our family has stuff going on that day. Please let me know. Thanks, Colleen


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

If we have an auction or raffle, I have something to contribute. It is a 16"x20" gallery wrapped, stretched canvas of a RETF. It's very vibrant orange. 

I am also planning on bringing some 8"x10" photo prints for purchase.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

There's a good chance I may be coming after all. My schedule has returned to normal weekends off so I hope to see you guys there! If so I'll be bringing some epiphytic ferns and a few randoms.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Also I forgot to add for any of you aquarium enthusiasts I also have several assassin snails available if anyone wants any. 1$ each - just throwing that out there - as random as it gets.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I love those snails!! I have some in my tank (60 gallon) and they are great to watch!!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just 3 more days... 

Im bringing some bags of turface, its the smaller grade stuff but works great! lmk if you need a lot I got like 4 big bags of this stuff.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a bunch of hydroton / LECA left from my last project, would anybody be interested in getting some for trade/sale? I have about 25 lbs, I dont want to lug it all over there if no one is interested in buying/trading for some.

-D


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I won't be able to make it.Two of my coworkers have just gotten their USA citizenship approved and we are having a raging party. 

I am looking hard for old line copperhead fants, if anyone has any to bring, pm me and lets meet up at another time. 

Also considering selling my proven 2.2 vanzo group or trading it for something else, if someone is interested pm me


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a heads up! The auction is going to happen so if got something to donate please bring what you got! Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## tgrady (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey I'm cowboys roomate and a new frog enthusiast and I'll be coming with along if it's ok?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

All are welcome! I assume you'll just be tagging along with Tommy but if you need info just PM me!



tgrady said:


> Hey I'm cowboys roomate and a new frog enthusiast and I'll be coming with along if it's ok?


BTW, looking for some bamboo poles for my day geckos! If anyone has any please PM me! Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Mikembo said:


> BTW, looking for some bamboo poles for my day geckos! If anyone has any please PM me! Thanks,
> 
> -Mike-


I used to get my bamboo from home depot... Pretty cheap for a 5 foot pole...


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I've look at every store I could think of that would carry bamboo with no luck! I need like 1" ~1.5" maybe 2- 5 foot poles. If you happen to drop by your local HD store and find some before Saturday let me know! Thanks, 

-Mike-



SnakePaparazzi said:


> I used to get my bamboo from home depot... Pretty cheap for a 5 foot pole...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

There's a bunch at one of the nurseries I frequent in San Marcos.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I have access to lots of bamboo. Just let me know how much you need before Sat.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a couple year old Bastis I got from Patrick Nabors that I don't think are going to fit into my breeding program. I would like to get $145 each for them. (That's what I paid)
1- light orange from yellow parents. Sex unknown
1- White with a lot of black markings from white parents. Probable female.

If you are interested send me a pm. I'm not sure yet if I am going to go, so don't just assume you will see them when you get to the party.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

If anyone wants any frogs on my classified ad "frogday offerings" let me know and I'll bring them down.

thanks
ERic


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

dendrothusiast said:


> There's a good chance I may be coming after all. My schedule has returned to normal weekends off so I hope to see you guys there! If so I'll be bringing some epiphytic ferns and a few randoms.


So turns out I will not be able to go to this meet. I was given a last minute assignment at work so i'm leaving for texas tomorrow morning and won't be back till sat night most likely. 

Sucks I was planning on just spending the weekend in san diego but nope. Sorry guys I'd like to try and meet up with some of you san diego froggers on your turf sometime just couldn't do it this time.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome Dane!

I need about 2- 5 foot bamboo poles, 1"~1.5". Or 10 feet all together. Thanks,

-Mike-




Dane said:


> I have access to lots of bamboo. Just let me know how much you need before Sat.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

one more day!!!!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what time will it be?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been told 5:00ish .!!!!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a pair of 09 WC Sipaliwini tincs that I have been considering selling or trading. I will only let them go to experienced froggers with a good track record when it comes to breeding and producing healthy offspring. Many of you have seen them or have offspring from them. They are gorgeous, BIG, highlighter yellow healthy frogs with a huge appetite! I'm only interested in proven pumilio pairs or certain thumbnail species. I am asking $400 for the pair if someone is interested in purchasing them. That is a non negotiable price, sorry. They are worth every penny to me and I would be happy to keep them if the right person and offer are not there. 

See you all tomorrow! I will have a limited number of giant orange and dwarf white iso's and a few frogs. Maybe some plant cuttings. 

Brian


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

goof901 said:


> what time will it be?





erik s said:


> I've been told 5:00ish .!!!!!!


That's right, see y'all tomorrow and don't forget your sombrero!

-Mike-


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Last call if anyone wants anything. PM me! 

I will see everyone in a few hours!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to have to miss this one. My psychotic, tweeker, homeless brother-in-law showed up on our doorstep last night. I'm afraid I can't make that drive on 3 hours sleep. 

Hope everybody has a great time.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, don't leave tweakers alone in your house. Even family


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Bummer Phil, never the same without you...

For all you that were waiting for giant orange iso's... Bad news. I went to make the cutures and they are all dead... They were fine last night. I added a piece of cardboard. I wonder if that's what did it. Either way, sorry guys. I will have quite a few dwarf whites though.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys, bad news on the guacomole. Avocado's didnt ripen in time and after trying to find ripe avocado's at every grocery store in town on Cinco de Mayo...there will not be any guac. However, I did make my family version of Mexican coleslaw. Be warned its spicy! Hahaha (maniacal laugh)!!!! Cu guys there Alex.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Yeah, don't leave tweakers alone in your house. Even family


Oh hell no! He's not staying at my house! Not after he stole my wife's wedding ring(We got it back). We were up late trying to figure out where he could go to get some help. Turns out he didn't really want help, so we took him back to Norco.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry everyone!!! I got side swipped by some ahole that was drunk driving by the beach!!!! FML!!! I still want the frogs I was getting from a few of u so if you can please message me or call/text please so we can work something out!!! Also sorry because I had the enchilada bakes and they didn't make it :-(


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

YO Mikey! Thanks again for hosting and awesome hospitality. We had a great time.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your car accident Mrs. Kermit. Drunk drivers suck!!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

please.post pics of your new frogs.i hope everybody had a goodtime.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a good time even though I had to leave early. It was good to see some new faces and also the familiar ones. Thanks for hosting Mike and thanks for the tasty nachos. It was nice to have finally meet you Eric.

I did get some Orange Bastis. Ill post pics tomorrow. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike for letting newbies into the circle. was lots of fun and great to see what type of collections and input people have. I hope to continue and build up my knowledge to join the ranks sometime soon.
-Duncan
(that really tall guy)


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

THANKS MIKE!!!! Had a great time, nice to see the real faces instead of their avatars...


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

phil, norco is a perfectly acceptable place to leave your tweekers. keeps them far from any real part of civilization. sorry to miss you bud.

i just got home with my highly rare and expensive USARK auction Oophaga Leucomelas. It called, danced a jig, and automagically asexually reproduced with itself to give birth to 7 different colored pumilio in the car on the ride home. Right now the little guy is busy making next week's fruit fly cultures and calling up some hot, single girls. Best dollar I've ever spent.

Mike and Hector, thanks for having us in your home. It was an awesome time.

-brett


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mike and Hector, thank you for hosting the meeting! Great food and good time!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mike and Hector,

Thanks for hosting! Sorry for my bad auctioning skills. Lol!

I guess it's my place next time. Seems like everyone already decided my place is where the next one is gonna happen!

Thanks again and I will see everyone in a couple of months.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I forgot about the auction. How did that go? Who got the USARK T- shirts?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I think we should wait til November to hold the next meet at your place Andre... These meets don't seem to be as important to everyone having them so frequently... The turnout rate has been getting smaller each meet...

Just a thought...


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's true. But there are also some froggers that have gotten out of the hobby. So that's why we do not see all the familiar face that we are used to seeing. But waiting does make the meets more desirable.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Exactly... I think maximum participation is very important... I think by waiting a minimum of 4 months between meets will allow the following to happen:

1). More people are going to show up... Example: Frogday... Look how many Left Coast Froggers are willing to cough up hundreds of dollars for flights and accommodations and hundreds of additional dollars on frogs there... We couldn't get more than $150 out of the 30 people that showed up... 

2). More time allows people to recover funds from the previous meet...

3). This also allows for more frogs to be available...

-Christian


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Andre was going to do July because I wanted to do September at the new house. I wanted some nice weather so people could check out the new greenhouses and hang out in the new yard, plus it will be perfect weather for grilling some yummy food.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

True words from a wise frogger. I guess the next SCADS will be after summer. Does that sound good to everyone?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the idea of waiting a little bit. These frequent ones haven't given be much time to grow any cuttings or grow new froglets.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

November is 6 months away. I still plan on hosting one in Anaheim in September, if it's a small gathering that's fine.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im good with having meets farther apart but with a bigger bang. So let do November.
I think a cool suggestion would to do a BBQ between, with no frogs or supplies for sale or a auction. Just a little get together, drink some brew and talk frogs. To me thats the best part of going to the meets.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Bonnie,

I honestly think you should hold off on having your meet until spring... I would love to come see your plants and by spring will have recovered from Andre's meet... Lots of us would love the opportunity to see your new place and plants... However, If you hold one in September, I am certain that it would negatively affect the turnout of Andre's meet, which in my opinion, is not fair to Andre or the group...


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm good with whatever. I will host in early 2013. Bonnie if you would still like to do September- October im ok with it. 






SnakePaparazzi said:


> Bonnie,
> 
> I honestly think you should hold off on having your meet until spring... I would love to come see your plants and by spring will have recovered from Andre's meet... Lots of us would love the opportunity to see your new place and plants... However, If you hold one in September, I am certain that it would negatively affect the turnout of Andre's meet, which in my opinion, is not fair to Andre or the group...


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah... the auction was a little sad last night, but i don't think that means we shouldn't meet. i had a good time and plenty of laughs. i for one am down to hang out in summer and fall. it'd be nice to see everybody and have a little BBQ but maybe not put so much pressure on sales and auction. 

whatever is decided, i'm happy to show up and trade and talk frogs with everybody.

-brett


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

We can still do a meet without having an auction! How about a quarterly auction?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree on having an auction every four months. We could also add a raffle every 6 months or so. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I think meeting often is different than having a lot of money, frogs, and things churned. Many people were not able to be there last night, and I am sure many won't be able to make to Bonnie's either. More meetings mean more people have a chance to attend any SCADS meeting. Also, location is a big factor. San Diego meetings mean that LA froggers need to travel two hours to get there. Some may be waiting for a OC or LA meeting in order to attend. 

You are right that not everyone will spend hundreds and attend every meeting, but at least people can get together, have a good time, welcome first timers, talk about their lives and projects, eat, drink, see Bonnie's new greenhouses, etc. 

Hosts should make sure there is no holiday or a big reptile event (Frog Day, America's Family Pet Expo, NARBC, etc.) happening the following week. 

Anyway, these are just my $0.02.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

This was actually the first real "open" San Diego meet. It was great to finally get some of the SD people that don't want to drive 2 hours every time we have a meet.



JPccusa said:


> Also, location is a big factor. San Diego meetings mean that LA froggers need to travel two hours to get there. Some may be waiting for a OC or LA meeting in order to attend.


You guys are making it seem like this meet was a bust! I do agree the auction was a bust and I had mentioned in earlier post in this thread. 

Let's start a new thread regarding the future of SCADS, take suggestions, and take a majority vote on what we should do. We are getting larger and larger and we aren't working together to stay better organized.

Edit; Here is the new thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/82393-future-scads.html#post729056

-Mike-


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Mikembo said:


> This was actually the first real "open" San Diego meet. It was great to finally get some of the SD people that don't want to drive 2 hours every time we have a meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way Mike. This was a great meet. There may not have been a lot of sales, but that's not tge whole point. It's about getting to know new froggers and have a goid time. Trust me, your meet was just as good, if not better than all the other meets. Your hospitality was great and there were plenty of people to hang with. Thanks again Mike. I had a blast. I wouldn't mind trecking down to SD again. Us LA people know how the SD froggers feel.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

can't believe i miss out on a SCADS meeting..oh well..there always next time..


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha mike your meet was definitely not a bust,everyone had a awesome time! 
Thanks Again to you and hector for hosting the meet.. Oh and your cousin too!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mike,

Your meeting was awesome! I really enjoy these meets with or without the high turnout. It's just fun to get with everyone and talk frogs. I guess I said my peace and I will now post on the future of SCADS thread.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> ... You guys are making it seem like this meet was a bust! I do agree the auction was a bust and I had mentioned in earlier post in this thread.
> 
> Let's start a new thread regarding the future of SCADS, take suggestions, and take a majority vote on what we should do. We are getting larger and larger and we aren't working together to stay better organized.
> 
> ...


Mike, 

It was absolutely not my intention to make your meeting sound like a bust. I was not even there, so I can't talk. 

All I was trying to do is throw ideas out there. Thanks for creating the new thread. We can make this become a very nice regular thing. SUBSCRIBED!


----------

